# Firewire 410 is not getting recognized after booting



## vrajagopalan (Jun 14, 2005)

i have been using my firewire410 with my mac and pc for the last one month now.couple of days back all of a sudden the sound card was not getting recognized .....???have tried uninstalling and reinstalling drivers...reloading with upadated driver's but all in vain.
pls help!!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check the device manager for any yellow marks alongside of anything
see if you can pick up anything in the event viewer


----------



## vrajagopalan (Jun 14, 2005)

i appreciate your help.thanks for replying.but this yellow mark happens only in pcs....what abt mac....like i said i tried reinstalling the drivers as well...but in vain.anything else that u know i can try doin


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i will move you to the mac forum


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

can you please post which version of os x are you running?


----------



## vrajagopalan (Jun 14, 2005)

i am using OSX 10.3.8...thnx


----------



## vrajagopalan (Jun 14, 2005)

tetano said:


> can you please post which version of os x are you running?


...i am using version 10.3.8


----------



## tetano (Apr 5, 2005)

have you tried downloading the latest driver for your machine? I've seen a really recent version on their website...


----------

